# "What goes around comes around" spoken by Kavanaugh



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.

PS: he has did this display of behavior and words all by himself.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 30, 2018)

A little early to be hitting the muscatel, innit?


----------



## 80zephyr (Sep 30, 2018)

He won't either.

Mark


----------



## OldLady (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> 
> PS: he has did this display of behavior and words all by himself.


Is he apologizing, or what?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

Oddball said:


> A little early to be hitting the muscatel, innit?



No its just to let you know, even if the accusation is false, he does not belong on the court.  I didn't want him during his confirmation and now I really don't seeing his temper and partisanship.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

Oddball said:


> A little early to be hitting the muscatel, innit?


It's Penelope, probably MD 20/20............


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> ...



Hell no, he thinks he is the victim.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > A little early to be hitting the muscatel, innit?
> ...



What the heck is that?  Mogen David, my Mom use to make me swallow it for cramps, have not liked it since. LOL.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


You live a sheltered life, don'tcha.........


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Not really.  I had to look it up, see my revised post.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > A little early to be hitting the muscatel, innit?
> ...



...don't think you can get those in prison.  Big Bertha's Toilet Tank Extra Dry Gin is the drink of the day...but don't ask what she had to do to get some.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



What? I read it was Mogen David wine.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 30, 2018)

Evidently Trump Derangement Syndrome has been temporarily replaced by Kavananugh Derangement Syndrome


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said. We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus


You own the circus. Some of us think the rats will pay dearly in November.

Yeah, payback's a bitch.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> 
> PS: he has did this display of behavior and words all by himself.


That’s the purpose of Senate confirmation hearings: to explore the qualifications of a nominee and to appropriately subject the nominee difficult questions to see if he can handle the pressure.

Kavanaugh failed in this regard, casting blame where it didn’t belong, demonstrating he lacks the temperament and impartiality to be a Supreme Court justice.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 30, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> ...




He was pissed and rightfully so at you disgusting assholes


----------



## playtime (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Evidently Trump Derangement Syndrome has been temporarily replaced by Kavananugh Derangement Syndrome



Yes both are deranged as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Compost (Sep 30, 2018)

Gotta hand it to that Kavenaugh.  He has not been idle!  He "has did this display of behavior and words all by himself"!


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



He made that plan as day.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> No its just to let you know, even if the accusation is false, he does not belong on the court.  I didn't want him during his confirmation and now I really don't seeing his temper and partisanship.


And I'm certain that *your* partisanship has _*absolutely nothing*_ to do with it....Yeah, right.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> 
> PS: he has did this display of behavior and words all by himself.



Best remember that saying bitch. They are wise indeed. 

What goes around indeed always comes around.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Yeah, shitstain, you'd be pissed too if someone made fact less allegations trying to ruin your life. Stupid bitch


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No its just to let you know, even if the accusation is false, he does not belong on the court.  I didn't want him during his confirmation and now I really don't seeing his temper and partisanship.
> ...



I was anti him even before the hearing as I have said, but after the hearing I'm really even more so.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 30, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That’s the purpose of Senate confirmation hearings: to explore the qualifications of a nominee and to appropriately subject the nominee difficult questions to see if he can handle the pressure.
> 
> Kavanaugh failed in this regard, casting blame where it didn’t belong, demonstrating he lacks the temperament and impartiality to be a Supreme Court justice.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 30, 2018)

What was so absurd and bizarre about democrat behavior was the sound and fury directed to a 36 year old incident, against a 16 year old boy.  It was as if the complaint happened last week.   It was as if those rabid and wild eyed democrats had that 16 year old boy in their clutches demanding to know what classmates meant by "boof" and what the meaning was 36 years ago when used by teenagers.    Kavanaugh's entire lifetime of performance was wiped away.  Democrats were demanding that the decision be made, not on his work in the last 36 years, but on the purported behavior of a 16 year old boy.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You're anti anything a degree right of center, and then whine about partisanship, freaking hilarious


----------



## Oddball (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> I was anti him even before the hearing as I have said, but after the hearing I'm really even more so.


IOW, you're now just bitching to hear yourself bitch.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Was that because he was so fragile, sometimes in tears and then as nasty as can, argumentative  and played the victim of Democrats and the Clintons?  Hardly judge material.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 30, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> ...


“You’re a rapist!”...sounds more like a statement.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I was anti him even before the hearing as I have said, but after the hearing I'm really even more so.
> ...



Like I said the show was for you republicans, the maj of Dems had made their mind up even before this display of ill temperament and blame.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Give it a rest, you'd be livid if someone did it to you, say otherwise you're a goddamn liar. 

Poor poor Penelope always playing victim hood, if it's not the mean GOP it's the Jews or anything else she can whine about.

Here ya thought nobody noticed, flamer


----------



## Compost (Sep 30, 2018)

Compost said:


> Gotta hand it to that Kavenaugh.  He has not been idle!  He "has did this display of behavior and words all by himself"!


Penelope agreed with this... is she oblivious to sarcasm or just tickled that somebody quoted her?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


He defended himself so well,  he's going to be a Supreme Court Justice.  Burns ya up,  doesn't it...

This makes it all worth while...seeing your grand plan in shambles...all the hope that was built up that you might win,  that hope now dashed...defeat piled on defeat...and now Kavanaugh will be out for Justice...

You are getting some revenge though...this smile is actually hurting my face.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> 
> PS: he has did this display of behavior and words all by himself.


He “has did it” really?


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > A little early to be hitting the muscatel, innit?
> ...


I bet P has better taste.


----------



## Intolerant (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > A little early to be hitting the muscatel, innit?
> ...


You’re too old to want.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 30, 2018)

Put the cooking sherry back in the cabinet.....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Demoquacks made up their minds before it was even known the pick was Kavanaugh, it would have been any nominee


----------



## william the wie (Sep 30, 2018)

I wonder if the effective IQ maximum for a lefty  is in single or double digits. I'm leaning to single .


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Evidently Trump Derangement Syndrome has been temporarily replaced by Kavananugh Derangement Syndrome


It's the same Syndrome.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Thunderbird?


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm thinking Tennessee whisky.


----------



## NathanCross (Sep 30, 2018)

This is all in vain, unfortunately. America is headed for civil war, and total social melt-down. This is but one of endless symptoms of the coming conflagration.


----------



## theliq (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Evidently Trump Derangement Syndrome has been temporarily replaced by Kavananugh Derangement Syndrome
> ...


YEAH BUT SO ARE A LOT OF AMERICANS....The Worlds SCREAMING TARGETS


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 30, 2018)

NathanCross said:


> This is all in vain, unfortunately. America is headed for civil war, and total social melt-down. This is but one of endless symptoms of the coming conflagration.


Rookie has a crystal ball.  Good for you.


----------



## theliq (Sep 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Good Morning SIL


----------



## theliq (Sep 30, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said. We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus
> ...


Cretin


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


Quit drinking 25 years ago.........  I'm like this normally........


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 30, 2018)

theliq said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


So are ALL Australians!


----------



## miketx (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> 
> PS: he has did this display of behavior and words all by himself.


Good, I hope he goes nuts and obliterates the dims.


----------



## theliq (Sep 30, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Sorry pal...You are a Natural Born Cretin


----------



## boedicca (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > A little early to be hitting the muscatel, innit?
> ...




I was going to guess Night Train, but I suppose any Bum Wine will do for her.


----------



## theliq (Sep 30, 2018)

miketx said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> ...


What!!! like the NUTS in your Avie,which is Great in my opinion


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Diggin it.
I took my father on a road trip to TN to two distilleries.  George Dickel and Jack Daniels.   Incredible.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


They're both for sale if ya want em, I need the money..........


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ha ha!  Wash windows and ride a bike for the green backs.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Yet he has been a federal judge these past 12 years.

He pointed out Democrat abuse.  Yes, in describing the abuse directed against his wife and daughters he teared up but didn't cry.   After all Kavanaugh witnessed violence directed against him of such fury that security had to escort his two little girls from the interrogation chamber.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


Why?  I have all these bridges and Arizona beach front property for sale.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...





 "He pointed out Democrat abuse. "  Abuse is the operative term.  Love or hate Kavanaugh, abuse was all over the place.


Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I love sand castles in the sky.  Had them in VA Beach.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> 
> PS: he has did this display of behavior and words all by himself.



Yep, if seated (God let's hope not) he'll spend his years enabling Trump and getting revenge against _the vast left wing conspiracy_.
For now - it's called Garland Karma. 
Merrick Garland asked to probe perjury allegations against Brett Ka...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Thirty five years in NoVA before we came out to the southwest, spent quite a bit of time in VA Beach, OC and Chincoteague.  The wife's a Fairfax native.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Acknowledged.  We've commented a bit about that.  The farthest SW I've been is Vegas.  I just got my passport last year!


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



So you would have no problem with someone saying things about you, and trashing your reputation with allegations that have no proof and effect your life and family. He expressed his anger momentarily during a time that he was given his turn to represent his opinions. He also took the high road, and didn’t trash her. The dems used this woman, and it was 100% about blocking him at any cost. They don’t care about her, and now they just threw her away. It’s like people showing up for a funeral who never cared about your family member, eating your food, never to be heard from again. You think Dianne Feinstein is calling her daily to see how she feels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


Which reminds me, been about six years since our passports expired, time to get em renewed.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> What was so absurd and bizarre about democrat behavior was the sound and fury directed to a 36 year old incident, against a 16 year old boy.  It was as if the complaint happened last week.   It was as if those rabid and wild eyed democrats had that 16 year old boy in their clutches demanding to know what classmates meant by "boof" and what the meaning was 36 years ago when used by teenagers.    Kavanaugh's entire lifetime of performance was wiped away.  Democrats were demanding that the decision be made, not on his work in the last 36 years, but on the purported behavior of a 16 year old boy.



Purported agreed, with nothing to back anything up. Just makes me want to pull the “R” lever that much more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yikes!   6 years.  WTH shrug.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> 
> PS: he has did this display of behavior and words all by himself.


Republicans, led by Ken Star and Brett Kavanaugh chased after Clinton wanting every detail of his BJ.

All we are looking for is equality.  

We want to know every detail about Kavanaugh's drinking and his offensive sexual behavior.  

It's only fair, right?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 30, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> ...


Feel free to investigate SC Justice Kavanaugh.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 30, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> ...


I don't know.  Is it??


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > A little early to be hitting the muscatel, innit?
> ...



Ah, Penny?  It doesn't matter what YOU want!  In the words of Barack Obama...elections have consequences!  

All Kavanaugh is pointing out to those Democrats on the Judiciary Committee that he KNOWS led the smear campaign against him, is that what they used against him...could someday be used against them!  It's the same thing Mitch McConnell pointed out to Democrats when they used the nuclear option to pack the courts with liberal judges.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> 
> PS: he has did this display of behavior and words all by himself.


Essentially his boozing teen days with molestations of Catholic girls has come home to roost finally after 37 years.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".



 


CRY US A BUCKET OF TEARS, Cantaloupe.  I'm starting a countdown now to the number of days until Kavanaugh is confirmed.  I figure between the 10th and 12th.  Just close enough to the election for you leftards to be able to smell the election AND the Supreme Court sliding out of your grip.  Then the best part happens, the payback.  The surprise Trump has in store for all of you after he replaces Rosenstein with a new AG Lindsay Graham, and has Gorsuch and Kavanaugh in place.  Hope you have a LOT of Vaseline.

Within two years the final ass-ramming begins when Trump gets to replace a THIRD SC Justice.  Maybe Ginsberg will choke on a chicken bone.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 30, 2018)

Bernie feels the burn, well done Grassely, well done and well played


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".
> ...




Oh hell yeah, that Ginsberg thing has to be next. I have seen more life in cadavers that have been toe-tagged. You think you have seen a gnashing of teeth over this SCOTUS pick? Just wait until "its" replacement takes place.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 30, 2018)

Kavanaugh has every right to be angry:


----------



## hunarcy (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Ford taps Obama, Clinton alum to navigate Senate hearing


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 30, 2018)

theliq said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Oh that hurts my little American feelings!


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 30, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Kavanaugh has every right to be angry:
> 
> View attachment 219498




It's the only way the Left can ever win any argument:  by silencing its detractors with censorship.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 30, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> ...



You do, and there is none. Maybe someone saved some DNA? Nah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 30, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> ...



When and where did this allegedly happen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Do you really think she go in naked to address 11 Gop geezers, not one woman, they had to hire a female sex prosecutor to question her.  LOL.  Meanwhile Kav is in the WH taking clues from Republicans and even Trump himself.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Unless the FBI investigation is a sham, they will find out.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



RBG has lots of life left in her.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh has every right to be angry:
> ...



Kav sure did show his temperament.  It did not look pretty and he was under the influence of H20.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".
> ...



If he does he will be sorry that is all I can say.  I'm sure he will frame Rosenstein, and put Graham (McCains ex boyfriend ) but what will he do without McCain; who was his backbone??  RBG has a lot of life left in her.   Right before the election Mueller will be a Comey and come out and drop a pile of shit in Trumps lap. It will be fun to watch.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Marg Helgenberger's character on CSI drew chalk lines around corpses that showed more life than Ginsberg.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Oh I'm sure Trump loved it when he teared up and spoke the story of his daughter saying their prayers, NOT, he should weakness and Trump does not like that.  I also doubt the story and his audacity to say going to church was like brushing his teeth. Well let me say when you are going to Catholic school, you are made to go to church, the little virgin until late in life. Give me a break.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



She can be carried about , all she needs is her brain and she can just record her voice.  After what she has been through in life, its peaches and cream for her, she can do it blind.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yeah, she of " scant bladder control" with about two marbles rolling around in that empty skull of hers.....which fits in with what passes for the leftists these days.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Comey and Mueller are gatekeepers of the swamp. Ever heard of BCCI and HSBC?????


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



You can’t be that gullible. The FBI can’t find out about anything from 36 years ago, that was denied by her witnesses and never ever happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



They can find out when Judge worked at the store, and remember we have the date July 1st, due to Kav's calendar.  Oh how sweet it is.  Also Judges ex, and people for some reason do not want to lie to the FBI.  Then again Kav didn't mind lying to the Judicial Committee did he? He seems entitled. He should of never put his wife and kids through this.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Nice choice of wording. A big pile of [emoji90]. Just like the hearing last week. Just like the candidates will be for the dims in 2020. 10% off Vaseline, now get back in the closet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Sep 30, 2018)

regarding the OP:
???????
what??


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2018)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



We shall see! Remember Trump won by less than 80,000 vote in 3 states, by a pubic hair as Thomas would say.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[emoji90][emoji90][emoji90][emoji90][emoji90][emoji90]


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Only 80,000. You are right. Just get a quarter of the illegals attending protests to show up and vote. If you pick them up, stop by McDonalds and buy them a meal, I’m sure they will vote for anyone you tell them to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Payback is a bitch, he might as well of said.   We will always remember what he said, and how he blamed the Democrats, the election and the Clinton payback in this (his words) "circus".  Also he lied so very much. If he gets to the bench, which I think and has been reported the FBI investigation is nothing but  a hoax, we will never forget.
> 
> PS: he has did this display of behavior and words all by himself.




You'll never forget? Oh noes!!!!!!!!

Maybe if some of the block-headed democrats do remember they won't try to pull such an obvious stunt next time. In any case, the next time a democrat President nominates anyone for the court they can expect all the cooperation they deserve. I wonder how loudly they will whine about the dignity of the process and such? Dumbasses.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Talk about someone being sold a bill of goods, Penny!  People in Dianne Feinstein's office referred Ms. Ford to Katz as a good lawyer to represent her?  Katz couldn't care less about Christina Ford!  She's a liberal Democratic operative who couldn't WAIT to get Ford on camera despite that poor addled woman's desire NOT to go public with this!  All of those Democrats on the Committee that lauded Ford's courage for testifying?  Those are the two faced scum bags that FORCED her to have to testify by leaking her identity to the media!  I wonder if Ms. Ford will ever finally realize that she got used by every single one of those preening jack asses telling her how wonderful she was!


----------



## deanrd (Sep 30, 2018)

What goes around comes around.

And he attacked Clinton over a BJ.

Hilarious!


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 30, 2018)

So how does it feel to be a supporter of the people who destroyed Christina Blassey Ford's life just to buy themselves a little more time leading up to the mid terms, R-Derp?  It must be hard to wash the stink of that kind of sleazy behavior off of yourself!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2018)

Compost said:


> Gotta hand it to that Kavenaugh.  He has not been idle!  He "has did this display of behavior and words all by himself"!


It's that GOP race to the bottom.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




I wouldn't count too much on that.  ITMT, here we have hacks like you denouncing Kavanaugh as unqualified and for his "temperament" and lack of "impartiality" which YOU created all the while you champion (as the Left always does) another person right under your nose who demonstrates being 10X worse.  Ginsberg is solid gold to you but Kavanaugh not even qualified!    Always amazing you worthless POSs how you wallow in hypocrisy throwing horsecrap at others all the while complaining something smells bad in the room!


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 30, 2018)

Penelope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Riiiiiight.  SURE he will be.  You keep sucking on that purple Koolaid.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 1, 2018)

Penelope said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I think that with all the attorneys in this nation, it's telling that she had such partisan legal advice.  Kavanaugh was alone at his table, but one of his attorneys was also a former Clinton attorney.  Obviously, not a partisan of his side, your stupid comment about Trump and Republicans aside.


----------

